# How long does deca stay in your system?



## Jimmer (May 4, 2006)

My question is this....

With regards to a competion.... How long is deca detectable in your system?

I last did deca and enanthate in sept/oct last year.

If I enter a competion then would I be tested? and based on this last course would I fail the test??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

am i correct in assuming that you would be competing in a natural competition??? because you aint a natural competitor.....

but to answer your question Deca can be detected for upto 18months after the last shot...


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Basically, if it is a tested event, then you stay well clear of Deca Durabolin, as you already have tried it, you have to wait at least 18 months for clearance as Pscarb said.

SD


----------



## Jimmer (May 4, 2006)

Ok guys thanks.

Pscarb, I have never entered a competion before and havn't been to one either yet. I was thinking this year to both watch one and also enter.

I was under the impression that all shows were tested?? but was obviously wrong. So there are separate natural and user shows, ok that makes sense.

On this subject, if I enter a show which is not natural then can I be using upto and through the show?

I am currently dieting and have been for 6wks without any gear,infact last gear used was sept last year. I wanted to start a course in the next few wks but was going to delay this until I had made up my mind re a show.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

yes you can use up to and during the show

you wont be tested unless its a natrual organisation

a point to remember

in the non tested shows, steroids are just overlooked....but deffinately not advocated


----------

